# Sundown Sunday 3-20



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking like it might be their last day, anyone going to be there?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2011)

my wife will probably kill me but i'm going to try to run up late in the afternoon. have a family thing down there @ 1, might get there for 3:30 to get in a late day pond skim.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2011)

*Sunday*: Sunny, with a high near 50.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2011)

Gonna be there skiing with my kids.  I'll try to get out for a few runs on my own too though.


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2011)

Might do a kid session myself. I'll have had plenty of bumps between now and then.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2011)

Greg said:


> Might do a kid session myself. I'll have had plenty of bumps between now and then.



I should have one of my nephews with me.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 15, 2011)

SO THERE.....Will there be a skim for real?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2011)

planb420 said:


> SO THERE.....Will there be a skim for real?



I don't think they're planning on an official pond skim unless they make it to the next weekend.  Last year there was an impromptu skim at the base due to all the run-off.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I don't think they're planning on an official pond skim unless they make it to the next weekend.  Last year there was an impromptu skim at the base due to all the run-off.



somebody dig up that pond skim video from last year, it was great!


----------



## severine (Mar 15, 2011)

Wait, what? Nobody told me that!

I'm supposed to gallery sit but I may change it in light of this news.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 15, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I don't think they're planning on an official pond skim unless they make it to the next weekend.  Last year there was an impromptu skim at the base due to all the run-off.



hoping for some sweet runoff pond action then!!!!!!!:razz:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2011)

severine said:


> Wait, what? Nobody told me that!
> 
> I'm supposed to gallery sit but I may change it in light of this news.



Damn, I keep forgetting about that.  Yeah.... blow it off!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2011)

here is the pond skim video i was thinking of. sorry only on Facebook

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1436708116856&oid=107401614225


----------



## planb420 (Mar 15, 2011)

OK THAT VIDEO GOT ME UBER STOKED!!!!  You might catch me at first light bailing buckets of water from the resivour to the base to make one my own pond....that HAS to happen again!!!!


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> here is the pond skim video i was thinking of. sorry only on Facebook
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1436708116856&oid=107401614225



That was awesome. I finished my final Sundown bump run with a pond skim last season.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 19, 2011)

daughter not feeling well. if she's too sick to go to her gymnastics meet I may have a window to shoot up to Sundown in the afternoon.  I realized i didn't actually get to ski much today 

wouldn't mind getting a few more runs in on the bumps and kickers before they get put away for the summer.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 19, 2011)

DTI argues against after skiing 5 of the last 7 day....but closing day is calling..and a need for redemption on gunny!


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2011)

Will likely be there with the girls. As much as I'd love to hit Gunbarrel after all those bumps were cut in today, not even sure my body could handle it.


----------



## severine (Mar 20, 2011)

Last I heard, they're closing for the day at 5PM tomorrow so if you're going to ski, plan accordingly.


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2011)

severine said:


> Last I heard, they're closing for the day at 5PM tomorrow so if you're going to ski, plan accordingly.



Yep. I suspect it's all over tomorrow. I wish more people knew this is the best time of year to ski. *Plenty *of snow at the Institution.


----------

